# 3 SISTERS PLAN



## azroyhelmy (Apr 29, 2011)

Does any one have the 3 sisters engine plan other than this one http://npmccabe.tripod.com/3sisters.htm ?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 29, 2011)

HMM not sure what you are looking for. 
A better organised drawn set of plans for that engine a better 3 cylinder oscillator design? 
Elmer Versburg did a 3 cylinder radial 
http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/11_Radial.pdf
Tin


----------



## azroyhelmy (May 1, 2011)

YES! that is what i'm looking for..but are there more than 3 cylinder one? maybe 6?


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 1, 2011)

I think what you are realy looking for is multi cylinder air powered radial engine. There are many variations on this theme. Chuck fellows here just did another fantastic 3 cylinder radial build. Brian rupnow did a 5 cylinder radial oscillator . That was published in Home shop machinist mag IIRC the plans are in the download section here. Rudy Kouhoupt has published 5 cylinder radial plans .
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=7851.0
 Liney machine also had a couple radial and the list goes on. 
http://www.lineymachine.com/liney5plans-p-2705.html?osCsid=0fd0d47b0e109a37c5515c9a8aa436e0

http://www.lineymachine.com/lineyhaloplans-p-2706.html?osCsid=0fd0d47b0e109a37c5515c9a8aa436e0

I think if you search radial(steam or air) engine either here or on Google you will find a bunch of info. 
Tin


----------

